# Gustavo Gomez è del Milan. E' fatta. Cifre e dettagli.



## admin (4 Agosto 2016)

Come riportato da Sky e dalla Gazzetta, Gustavo Lopez è un giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Arriva in rossonero a titolo definitivo. Il Milan lo pagherà 8 milioni di euro. Il giocatore arriverà a Milano nella giornata di domani per sottoporsi alle visite mediche.


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2016)

E sti soldi da dove vengono?


----------



## kollaps (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e dalla Gazzetta, Gustavo Lopez è un giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Arriva in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che diventerà obbligatorio dopo tot presenza. Il MIlan lo pagherà 8 milioni di euro. Il giocatore arriverà a Milano nella giornata di domani per sottoporsi alle visite mediche.



Gomez potrebbe sostituire Paletta.
Come titolare, aspetto che si riapra la situazione Musacchio.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

bmb ha scritto:


> E sti soldi da dove vengono?



Se è prestito, con obbligo con tot presenze (come volevano fare per Musacchio)... semplicemente non vengono


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Agosto 2016)

Boh, non credo che qualcuno di noi abbia mai visto anche solo mezza sua partita, quindi non mi sbilancio.


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se è prestito, con obbligo con tot presenze (come volevano fare per Musacchio)... semplicemente non vengono



Avevo letto su MN che era a titolo definitivo.

E comunque, non era tutto bloccato fino alla firma?


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

bmb ha scritto:


> Avevo letto su MN che era a titolo definitivo.
> 
> E comunque, non era tutto bloccato fino alla firma?



I prestiti e le operazioni a zero si possono fare


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e dalla Gazzetta, Gustavo Lopez è un giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Arriva in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che diventerà obbligatorio dopo tot presenza. Il MIlan lo pagherà 8 milioni di euro. Il giocatore arriverà a Milano nella giornata di domani per sottoporsi alle visite mediche.



*Gianluca Di Marzio corregge* *il tiro: operazione a titolo* *definitivo da 8.5 mln.*


----------



## milan1899 (4 Agosto 2016)

Probabilmente ci sono come risparmio dell ingaggio di Menez


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Ma chi è?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2016)

*Non arriva in prestito ma a titolo definitivo...8,5 milioni al Lanus e contratto di 5 anni*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

Dunque operazione a titolo definitivo, addirittura ben 8,5M. Incredibile. Quindi due sono le cose: la trattativa è saltata e paga Fininvest (credo lo pensino in molti qui dentro), oppure è concordata con i cinesi (e dico pure presumibilmente anche scelta dai consulenti dei cinesi, visto che Galliani credo che conoscesse solo Papu di Gomez)


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dunque operazione a titolo definitivo, addirittura ben 8,5M. Incredibile. Quindi due sono le cose: la trattativa è saltata e paga Fininvest (credo lo pensino in molti qui dentro), oppure è concordata con i cinesi (e dico pure presumibilmente anche scelta dai consulenti dei cinesi, visto che Galliani credo che conoscesse solo Papu di Gomez)



É tutto molto strano , per di più oltre a non essere un nome di Galliani l'operazione chi la sta chiudendo ? Il pancione è a Ibiza .


----------



## folletto (4 Agosto 2016)

bmb ha scritto:


> E sti soldi da dove vengono?



Lo sforzo (l'ennesimo) del brescidente che senza i cinesi riporterà in alto il Milan!


----------



## ignaxio (4 Agosto 2016)

Almeno un difensore, anche mediocre, ci voleva. Servono comunque centrocampisti tecnici


----------



## Roger84 (4 Agosto 2016)

Bene come tassello difensivo considerando il costo e l'età!
A questo punto sono curioso di vedere chi arriverà a centrocampo, può darsi pure che arriverà qualcuno che non è uscito fuori dai giornali e testate varie....


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Agosto 2016)

Ma chi è?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Agosto 2016)

Questo acquisto non so come leggerlo.

Si è sbloccato qualcosa in società, oppure è saltato tutto? E comunque penso Fininvest non metterà comunque più un euro per il mercato.

Oppure abbiamo ceduto qualcuno (Adriano?) e non si sa ancora


----------



## Tahva (4 Agosto 2016)

Secondo acquisto di un nome mai fatto dai giornalisti prima che la trattativa fosse già alle fasi finali. A dimostrazione che quest'anno sul Milan non sanno assolutamente nulla. Dei tre miliardi di nomi e contronomi che ci hanno associato i giornalisti, sono arrivati Lapadula e Gustavo Gomez, mai nominati prima... Speriamo il ragazzo sia un buon prospetto, vediamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Questo acquisto non so come leggerlo.
> 
> Si è sbloccato qualcosa in società, oppure è saltato tutto? E comunque penso Fininvest non metterà comunque più un euro per il mercato.
> 
> Oppure abbiamo ceduto qualcuno (Adriano?) e non si sa ancora



Oppure semplicemente sono il " risparmio " sullo stipendio di Menez ? ( ipotizzo )


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e dalla Gazzetta, Gustavo Lopez è un giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Arriva in rossonero con la formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto che diventerà obbligatorio dopo tot presenza. Il MIlan lo pagherà 8 milioni di euro. Il giocatore arriverà a Milano nella giornata di domani per sottoporsi alle visite mediche.



Comunque aspettiamo i comunicati ufficiali, magari tra qualche ora annunciamo una cessione, oppure Di Marzio si è sbagliato ed ha ragione la GdS che continua a parlare di prestito...


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Agosto 2016)

A me sembra un buon colpo ragazzi. Soprattutto è uno con gli attributi. E in una squadra di scamorze non può che fare bene.


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque aspettiamo i comunicati ufficiali, magari *tra qualche ora annunciamo una cessione*, oppure Di Marzio si è sbagliato ed ha ragione la GdS che continua a parlare di prestito...



 di un giocatore o o di organismi giuridici?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

*Suma conferma: Gustavo Gomez arriva a titolo definitivo.*



Doctore ha scritto:


> di un giocatore o o di organismi giuridici?



ehehehe... speriamo la seconda che hai detto!!!


----------



## Schism75 (4 Agosto 2016)

Ora sono usciti i soldi. Per Zielinski no però.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ora sono usciti i soldi. Per Zielinski no però.



oppure per Paredes che sono un'altra forse più importante priorità .


----------



## VonVittel (4 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me abbiamo ceduto Luiz Adriano


----------



## Dany20 (4 Agosto 2016)

Potrebbero essere i soldi di Menez. È possibile che l'abbiamo ceduto a 0?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conferma: Gustavo Gomez arriva a titolo definitivo.*



Abbiamo ceduto qualcuno. Ne sono convinto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Potrebbero essere i soldi di Menez. È possibile che l'abbiamo ceduto a 0?



E' sicuro che non abbiamo preso un euro


----------



## Nick (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> É tutto molto strano , per di più oltre a non essere un nome di Galliani l'operazione chi la sta chiudendo ? Il pancione è a Ibiza .


Galliani è a Milano, e anche il suo agente ieri lo era.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo ceduto qualcuno. Ne sono convinto.



Però sarebbe la prima volta da tempo immemore che compriamo prima di cedere ufficialmente...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Però sarebbe la prima volta da tempo immemore che compriamo prima di cedere ufficialmente...



Forse perchè siamo rimasti con soli 2 centrali ed il campionato è alle porte (Vergara non lo conto....).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2016)

Ok, ma qualcuno lo conosce? Vorrei saperne di più. A questo punto avremmo potuto prendere Mammana.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, ma qualcuno lo conosce? Vorrei saperne di più. A questo punto avremmo potuto prendere Mammana.



Mammana è al Lione da almeno un mese...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, ma qualcuno lo conosce? Vorrei saperne di più. A questo punto avremmo potuto prendere Mammana.



L'ha preso il Lione a Giugno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Mammana è al Lione da almeno un mese...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'ha preso il Lione a Giugno.



Ah, l'avevo dimenticato.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma conferma: Gustavo Gomez arriva a titolo definitivo.*



.


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Il tipo di acquisto che noi tifosi viziati chiediamo da 7 anni..giovane, basso costo e con potenziale evidente.

Grazie Pradè...


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Però sarebbe la prima volta da tempo immemore che compriamo prima di cedere ufficialmente...



Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il tipo di acquisto che noi tifosi viziati chiediamo da 7 anni..giovane, basso costo e con potenziale evidente.
> 
> Grazie Pradè...





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere



Pradè? E per chi dovrebbe lavorare....? 

P.S. incrociamo l'incrociabile!


----------



## neversayconte (4 Agosto 2016)

ma a centrocampo chi gioca? Andrea Poli?


----------



## Tobi (4 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, ma qualcuno lo conosce? Vorrei saperne di più. A questo punto avremmo potuto prendere Mammana.



E' un difensore roccioso, 1.86 e fisicamente prevale sui duelli aerei. Rapido e con un ottimo senso della posizione e dell'anticipo, Sicuramente deve migliorare sotto diversi aspetti, ma è un acquisto validissimo per fattore età - costo e margine di crescita

Poi io non darei definitivamente chiuso l'affare Musacchio. Non puoi affrontare una stagione con: Romagnoli Zapata Gomez (nuovo nel calcio europeo) Paletta e Vergara. Anzi credo che questi ultimi due verranno dati via e faranno spazio al difensore del Villareal


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> E' un difensore roccioso, 1.86 e fisicamente prevale sui duelli aerei. Rapido e con un ottimo senso della posizione e dell'anticipo, Sicuramente deve migliorare sotto diversi aspetti, ma è un acquisto validissimo per fattore età - costo e margine di crescita
> 
> Poi io non darei definitivamente chiuso l'affare Musacchio. Non puoi affrontare una stagione con: Romagnoli Zapata Gomez (nuovo nel calcio europeo) Paletta e Vergara. Anzi credo che questi ultimi due verranno dati via e faranno spazio al difensore del Villareal


Se arriva per più di 8 milioni, penso che sarà l'unico acquisto dietro.


----------



## Heaven (4 Agosto 2016)

Mai neanche sentito ma felice del suo acquisto per i parametri

certo comunque che è tutto strano attorno al Milan, un giorno 0 budget per chiudere operazioni e d'un tratto spendiamo 8,5mln per un emerito sconosciuto (cifra bassissima ma per noi...)


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Pradè? E per chi dovrebbe lavorare....?
> 
> P.S. incrociamo l'incrociabile!



Re non ti sembra stranissimo che Pradè considerato tra i migliori DS italiani sia zitto da 3 mesi??


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> E' un difensore roccioso, 1.86 e fisicamente prevale sui duelli aerei. Rapido e con un ottimo senso della posizione e dell'anticipo, Sicuramente deve migliorare sotto diversi aspetti, ma è un acquisto validissimo per fattore età - costo e margine di crescita
> 
> Poi io non darei definitivamente chiuso l'affare Musacchio. Non puoi affrontare una stagione con: Romagnoli Zapata Gomez (nuovo nel calcio europeo) Paletta e Vergara. Anzi credo che questi ultimi due verranno dati via e faranno spazio al difensore del Villareal



Come caratteristiche mi pare si avvicini molto a Manolas...


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Agosto 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è?


la risposta al pipita


----------



## folletto (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Re non ti sembra stranissimo che Pradè considerato tra i migliori DS italiani sia zitto da 3 mesi??



Eh eh, ho capito ciò che hai in mente.......closing praticamente fatto e Pradé DS.......potrei non sopravvivere dall'emozione........troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Djerry (4 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, ma qualcuno lo conosce? Vorrei saperne di più. A questo punto avremmo potuto prendere Mammana.



Ho un campione non estesissimo di partite viste (4 del Lanus + le 3 in Copa America col Paraguay), ma avendomi sempre convinto anche quando in Nazionale le cose non andavano bene è diventato un mio pallino.

Provo un riassunto.

PRO
Ha una personalità fuori dal comune, si impone sui compagni anche a prescindere dalla sua età con classici elementi di "garra" ed intensità ispanici. E' un difensore vero, nel senso che è completo sia dal punto di vista fisico che soprattutto nel gioco aereo in cui è imperioso non tanto per i centimetri (è segnalato 185) ma per stacco e posizione.
Si muove bene con letture e direi persino quoziente intellettivo, ha piedi veloci, sa scalare sull'esterno con decisione, ha posizione sul primo palo, lavora sulle direttrici di passaggio, è anche acrobatico ed atletico in interventi in contro tempo.
Continuo, ha avuto pochi cali di rendimento in tutti questi anni ed è sempre stato una colonna delle squadre in cui ha militato, senza mai venir messo in dubbio nel suo ruolo da titolare.

CONTRO
Non si può considerare puramente tecnico o un regista arretrato alla Bonucci, però ha talmente faccia tosta che non si fa mai problemi ad alzare la testa e provare il lancio e soprattutto interviene talmente deciso nel recupero che con la sola inerzia del movimento e con personalità può uscire da dietro e superare la prima pressione, anche se poi deve scaricarla per non fare danni.
Ha un approccio vigoroso alla gara, penso che il fallo su Tevez dica molto, indubbiamente il discorso cartellini e squalifiche è delicato non tanto perché non sa temporeggiare, quanto per il fatto che sembra considerare un affronto essere superato uno contro uno e ti mette il corpo addosso, alla Sudamericana sempre per capirci, non tirandosi mai indietro.
Troppa sicumera in alcuni interventi con sufficienza, non si può considerare distratto ma specie quando interviene sulla palla ogni tanto si dimentica di stopparla o cose del genere, in questo senso va "europizzato" perché qui gli avversari arrivano molto prima e fanno pagare certi vuoti.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

*SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Eh eh, ho capito ciò che hai in mente.......closing praticamente fatto e Pradé DS.......potrei non sopravvivere dall'emozione........troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



Ahahahaha....Non spenderebbero mai 8 milioni per un giocatore sconosciuto.

Bravo peppe ci hai provato ma rassegnati a dire addio al cravattato.


----------



## Edric (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



E ti pareva che su sky non ci tenessero a precisare ?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



Non ho parole...lecchini incredibili...che poi in meno di un'ora sono passati da 7 a 8 a 10 mln...bah


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



Penso che a questo punto ne metteranno altri 5 per Sosa o Rincon, al netto della cessione di uno tra Bacca e De Sciglio


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> E ti pareva che su sky non ci tenessero a precisare ?



Ma quello è peppefetish!!! è indottrinato fino al midollo non può farci nulla..


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quello è peppefetish!!! è indottrinato fino al midollo non può farci nulla..



E' Marchetti


----------



## Edric (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' Marchetti



Ah meno male, per un momento ho temuto avessero assunto Emilio Fede in Sky.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *


*
Anche Bandinelli (La Stampa) conferma: Gomez finanziato da Berlusconi*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



Si, hanno fatto tutto da soli con il rischio di intaccare il debito societario e quindi il prezzo di vendita. E ai cinesi ovviamente va benissimo così, tanto lira in più, lira in meno... molto credibile come ipotesi (da bar, dopo 2/3 birre).


----------



## S T B (4 Agosto 2016)

mi sa tanto di Diniz o qualche altro wc del passato..


----------



## ignaxio (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



Diciamo tutti insieme..

GRAZIE PRESIDENTE


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



Mai visto giocare, in ogni caso mi sembra di respirare un'atmosfera molto simile a quella dell'acquisto di Lapadula: acquisto insolito ma che non fa presagire nulla di buono in ottica cessione.


----------



## sette (4 Agosto 2016)

Questo è un nume scovato da Mendes. Nel caso, meno probabile, il giocatore esploda, lui ed il suo procuratore batteranno cassa al Milan. Nel caso, più probabile, si attesti al livello di Paletta, rimarrà in carico al Milan = prestito tra 1 anno al Genoa per il rilancio. Di questo hanno discusso il pelato e Mendes, al netto delle panzane giornalistiche sulla cessione del Milan.


----------



## Edric (4 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, hanno fatto tutto da soli con il rischio di intaccare il debito societario e quindi il prezzo di vendita. E ai cinesi ovviamente va benissimo così, tanto lira in più, lira in meno... molto credibile come ipotesi (da bar, dopo 2/3 birre).


----------



## __king george__ (4 Agosto 2016)

non è che sono i soldi della tournèe americana?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo bene,per tutto!

Adesso manca solo un centrale,speriamo sia Musacchio o qualcuno del suo livello,presentarsi con Romagnoli e Gomez titolari,non mi darebbe così tante sicurezze sulla carta. E poi da quello che ho capito è esattamente il profilo da "terzo centrale" di cui avevamo bisogno.

Detto questo,buona fortuna Gustavo!


----------



## martinmilan (4 Agosto 2016)

Pare che sia un acquisto voluto da SB in persona che in questo mese di convalescenza ha rivisto tutte le repliche del Lanus campione d'Argentina.Abbiamo un presidente/allenatore/direttore sportivo.Siamo fortunati.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Pare che sia un acquisto voluto da SB in persona che in questo mese di convalescenza ha rivisto tutte le repliche del Lanus campione d'Argentina.Abbiamo un presidente/allenatore/direttore sportivo.Siamo fortunati.



http://www.milanworld.net/il-milan-ingaggia-salvatore-monaco-osservatore-sud-america-vt19769.html


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> Anche Bandinelli (La Stampa) conferma: Gomez finanziato da Berlusconi*



Ora diranno che è un acquisto voluto e seguito dal berlusca...come lapadula!....lo stesso presidente che disse che l ultimo milanista segnare in champions fu van basten


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oppure semplicemente sono il " risparmio " sullo stipendio di Menez ? ( ipotizzo )



Esatto. Anche se il nome chissà chi lo ha fatto a Galliani..


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Secondo me abbiamo ceduto Luiz Adriano



In effetti oggi leggevo che la trattativa col Porto è in evoluzione..


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



Grazie pres


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene,per tutto!
> 
> Adesso manca solo un centrale,speriamo sia Musacchio o qualcuno del suo livello,presentarsi con Romagnoli e Gomez titolari,non mi darebbe così tante sicurezze sulla carta. E poi da quello che ho capito è esattamente il profilo da "terzo centrale" di cui avevamo bisogno.
> 
> Detto questo,buona fortuna Gustavo!



Vediamo prima com'è questo Gomez nelle poche amichevoli rimaste, poi magari analizziamo la situazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



Grazie presidente, ti amiamo, sei sempre il numero uno!!!! L'ennesimo sacrificio! Questi soldi sono tutti frutto del tuo amore, sono banconote fatte di cuoricini! 

E Galliani si conferma l'Imperatore del mercato, sempre attivo, altro che Ibiza o Forte dei Marmi!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Per i nuovi utenti del forum che non mi conoscono.. è sarcasmo.
Per gli altri utenti non c'era bisogno di puntualizzare


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



Berlusconi che mette soldi di tasca sua per acquistare un difensore argentino è probabile quanto il fatto che io stasera abbia un threesome con Ariella Ferrera e Veronica Avluv.


----------



## VonVittel (4 Agosto 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grazie presidente, ti amiamo, sei sempre il numero uno!!!! L'ennesimo sacrificio! Questi soldi sono tutti frutto del tuo amore, sono banconote fatte di cuoricini!
> 
> E Galliani si conferma l'Imperatore del mercato, sempre attivo, altro che Ibiza o Forte dei Marmi!
> 
> ...



Galliani: "Gomez per 10 milioni?? Assolutamente si. Polpette, polpette, polpette! Vedo tante polpette!"

Dopo l'acquisto

Galliani: "E dopo il Papu prendiamo Rincon a 15M!" 
... "Non è il Papu? È Gustavo? E chi è?! Chi si è permesso di farmi comprare un giovane con buone potenzialità?!!
La pagherete! Preparatevi al peggio"

Tra due giorni

Galliani: "Pronto, Enrico [Preziosi]?? Ciao sono Adriano. Sisi riguarda Rincon e Pavoletti. Ti do Suso, Niang, 30 milioni e aggiungo anche un abbonamento annuale da Giannino! Oltre ovviamente ai soliti 30 milioni derivanti dalle commissioni dei miei giocatori eh. Affare fatto? Perfetto, ci vediamo a cena domani sera. Ciao caro, e sempre forza Giannino!"

Galliani: "Bene. E vediamo adesso se mi fanno di nuovo questi scherzetti"


----------



## kolao95 (4 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quello è peppefetish!!! è indottrinato fino al midollo non può farci nulla..





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *



.


----------



## clanton (4 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Gianluca Di Marzio corregge* *il tiro: operazione a titolo* *definitivo da 8.5 mln.*



ma i cinesi questa volta non dicono niente ? e gancikoff è d'accordo ? ....sempre tutto nebuloso


----------



## sballotello (4 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Secondo me abbiamo ceduto Luiz Adriano



puo essere.


----------



## clanton (4 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Mammana è al Lione da almeno un mese...



se non sbaglio x 12 milioni !


----------



## pennyhill (4 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky e dalla Gazzetta, Gustavo Lopez è un giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Arriva in rossonero a titolo definitivo. Il Milan lo pagherà 8 milioni di euro. Il giocatore arriverà a Milano nella giornata di domani per sottoporsi alle visite mediche.



Come idoli ha la coppia Gamarra-Ayala


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> se non sbaglio x 12 milioni !



8 mln di euri.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vediamo prima com'è questo Gomez nelle poche amichevoli rimaste, poi magari analizziamo la situazione.



Vedendo le cifre sono ancora più convinto che sarà la prima riserva dei titolari. Il contratto di 5 anni tuttavia fa sembrare che credono nel giocatore. In ogni caso,non mi interessa se il mercato sia concordato o no. Voglio che la trattativa si chiuda e consiglio a tutti di vedere le domande Live fatte all'avvocato La Scala,sulla pagina dei milanisti non evoluti,che vi può dare molte delucidazioni soprattutto sulla bufala della nuova cordata e di come ci sia dietro probabilmente Galliani a mettere in giro queste voci.
Gli acquisti fatti sono tutte scommesse comunque sia. Non bolliti che erano sicuri fallimenti. Per me è meglio della solita minestra by Galliani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SKY: Galliani e Berlusconi hanno deciso di investire circa 10 milioni per comprare Gomez, con la consapevolezza che una cessione, ad esempio Bacca, arriverà. E' un acquisto di Berlusconi, se non avesse messo questi milioni il Milan sarebbe rimasto fermo sul mercato" *


Certo. Scommetto che sono andati insieme a visionarlo in Argentina. Galliani non sapeva nemmeno esistesse 'so Gustavo Gomez. Chissà chi ha fatto questo nome.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo. Scommetto che sono andati insieme a visionarlo in Argentina. Galliani non sapeva nemmeno esistesse 'so Gustavo Gomez. Chissà chi ha fatto questo nome.



Il nome lo avrebbe fatto Maiorino che aveva seguito parecchio il campionato argentino.


----------



## Serginho (5 Agosto 2016)

Ad essere onesti mi sembra piu' una tipologia di nome fatto da Montella, in stile Montella-Corvino-Prade' alla Fiorentina. Una giovane scommessa a poco prezzo che puo' rivelarsi un giocatore utile come un fallimento. Quantomeno abbiamo il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## 666psycho (5 Agosto 2016)

non lo conosco, vedremo. Mi chiedo come ci sono arrivati al suo nome..


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2016)

Le cifre del ingaggio ?


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Le cifre del ingaggio ?



800mila credo di aver letto.....cmq nn arrivava al mijone


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Le cifre del ingaggio ?



800 mila euro


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> 800mila credo di aver letto.....cmq nn arrivava al mijone



Benissimo


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma chi ha avviato e concluso l'operazione????? 
Non ho sentito parlare di ristoranti ergo il gallo ne è fuori o sbaglio????


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

*Gustavo Gomez è sbarcato a Linate. Per lui visite mediche e poi firma.*


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gustavo Gomez è sbarcato a Linate. Per lui visite mediche e poi firma.*



Re, come possiamo prendere questa operazione in ottica cessione?? Davvero berlusconi può aver operato 'fregandosene' dei cinesi???
O c'è qualcosa dietro?? Come sostengo da tempo il mercato può esser la vera cartina al tornasole relativamente al passaggio societario.


----------



## MasterGorgo (5 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Re, come possiamo prendere questa operazione in ottica cessione?? Davvero berlusconi può aver operato 'fregandosene' dei cinesi???
> O c'è qualcosa dietro?? Come sostengo da tempo il mercato può esser la vera cartina al tornasole relativamente al passaggio societario.



In effetti, anche dal crescente rumore dei nemici, in questi ultimi giorni qualche cosa potrebbe esere successo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> In effetti, anche dal crescente rumore dei nemici, in questi ultimi giorni qualche cosa potrebbe esere successo.



Qualcosa DEVE esser successo per forza. Oppure ci hanno preso per il fondoschiena e di gusto....
In questa operazione vedo oltre all'anomalia economica anche quella tecnica : profilo che nessuno aveva individuato, sul quale galliani non si è fiondato e messo sotto contratto in tempi brevissimi. Scoprire cosa c'è dietro questo colpo potrebbe farci capire tante cose. O dobbiamo far finta di credere che è opera della mente del presidente???


----------



## Dany20 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gustavo Gomez è sbarcato a Linate. Per lui visite mediche e poi firma.*


.


----------



## Milanforever63 (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gustavo Gomez è sbarcato a Linate. Per lui visite mediche e poi firma.*



hanno controllato i denti ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Re, come possiamo prendere questa operazione in ottica cessione?? Davvero berlusconi può aver operato 'fregandosene' dei cinesi???
> O c'è qualcosa dietro?? Come sostengo da tempo il mercato può esser la vera cartina al tornasole relativamente al passaggio societario.



Credo che qualcosa si sia sbloccato in senso positivo. Anche perché il Milan non compra prima di cedere. 

Vediamo e preghiamo...


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma allora la grana ce l'abbiamo. Curioso di vederlo all'opera.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Credo che qualcosa si sia sbloccato in senso positivo. Anche perché il Milan non compra prima di cedere.
> 
> Vediamo e preghiamo...



Perfetto. Anche io credo che il milan non avrebbe fatto affidamento su soldi che poi entrerebbero in cassa. 
Del resto, dall'inizio, questa linea non è mai stata seguita. Oltre all'aspetto economico in questa operazione vedo qualcosa di nuovo/anomalo a livello tecnico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Per me è un colpo che certifica la morte della trattativa coi cinesi, troppe notizie in tal senso ormai, è finita, si va avanti col nano e la provincializzazione del Milan..

Speriamo nella prossima cordata..

Ad ogni modo è evidente che Fininvest VUOLE cedere pertanto se non si è chiuso è perché la mega cordata da 1,5 miliardi si è sciolta come neve al sole..in questo caso la brutta figura la fa Galatioto mi sa..

Io l'ho detto fin da subito: meglio ma MOLTO meglio trattare con un singolo soggetto (possibilmente ricco, vedi Suning) che avere a che fare con 8-10 persone da mettere insieme che evidentemente non hanno reale intenzione di investire se ognuna ci mette solo qualche spicciolo..


----------



## Luca_Taz (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever63 ha scritto:


> hanno controllato i denti ?



non l'ho volta scrivere ma tutte le volte mi viene in mente anche a me!!


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gustavo Gomez è sbarcato a Linate. Per lui visite mediche e poi firma.*



Non so chi sia,ma tanto a livello di scommessa un giovane vale l'altro. La notizia che i soldi li avrebbe messi il presidente mi fa sorridere,non ci credo affatto.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me è un colpo che certifica la morte della trattativa coi cinesi, troppe notizie in tal senso ormai, è finita, si va avanti col nano e la provincializzazione del Milan..
> 
> Speriamo nella prossima cordata..
> 
> ...



Se berlusconi avesse avuto un figlio milanista almeno la metà di ognuno di noi sarebbe bastato prendere le redini del padre, dar un calcio in culo a galliani e riorganizzare la società puntando sui pilastri della nostra storia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se berlusconi avesse avuto un figlio milanista almeno la metà di ognuno di noi sarebbe bastato prendere le redini del padre, dar un calcio in culo a galliani e riorganizzare la società puntando sui pilastri della nostra storia.



Infatti è quello che è successo alla Juve, Agnelli si è ripreso in mano la società, ha messo nei posti che contano persone serie e capaci e i risultati sono evidenti, anche senza i miliardi degli sceicchi

Immaginate un Milan con gente come Maldini, albertini, Leonardo e Seedorf in società...

Vabbé dai..meglio sperare in altro..

Ora faccio il tifo per Mendes, anche se purtroppo la permanenza di Galliani significa di nuovo che Maldini resterà fuori dal Milan..una cosa tragica per me..ma pur di liberarsi di berlusconi mi va bene tutto


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti è quello che è successo alla Juve, Agnelli si è ripreso in mano la società, ha messo nei posti che contano persone serie e capaci e i risultati sono evidenti, anche senza i miliardi degli sceicchi
> 
> Immaginate un Milan con gente come Maldini, albertini, Leonardo e Seedorf in società...
> 
> ...



Tutto ciò spero faccia ricredere chi nel sito sottovalutava la malvagità e la potenza di galliani.
Alcuni asserivano che il ruolo di galliani in questa trattativa era pari a zero. Il pelato trama nell'ombra da anni in merito a questa trattativa di cessione.


----------



## Black (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me è un colpo che certifica la morte della trattativa coi cinesi, troppe notizie in tal senso ormai, è finita, si va avanti col nano e la provincializzazione del Milan..
> 
> Speriamo nella prossima cordata..
> 
> ...



come fai ad esserne sicuro? Come mai Fininvest ha deciso di spendere senza aver incassato da alcuna vendita? non ti sembra un tipo di acquisto anomalo rispetto a quelli presi di solito da Galliani?


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Agosto 2016)

Nemmeno io conosco il giocatore, però ho chiesto a un amico argentino che vive qui in Spagna. Secondo lui è un ottimo difensore, e da tifoso dei Xeneizes sperava andasse al Boca e mi dice che in Argentina lo davano sicuro partente verso il Porto.

Ora, facendo alcune considerazioni... 

La prima è che al di là delle inevitabili incognite (si adatterà al calcio europeo, ad esempio?), sono felice che si facciano operazioni di questo tipo di operazioni, puntando su giocatori di prospettiva ma non pompati dalla stampa (vedi Gabigol e simili, che ancora prima di aver messo piede in un campionato competitivo già costano oltre i 30 milioni).

La seconda è che se abbiamo soffiato un giocatore a una squadra come il Porto, che notoriamente sbaglia poco in questo senso e più di una volta ha comprato a poco salvo poi rivendere dopo 2-3 anni lo stesso giocatore a cifre quadruplicate, mi sembra un ottimo segnale da parte di chi si occupa del mercato (grande incognita in questo senso).

La terza è che, come già scritto da qualcuno, si tratta di un altro colpo venuto un po' fuori dal nulla e del quale la stampa non sapeva niente. Si sta operando come è giusto che sia, senza sbandierare nomi, ecc. A questo punto mi chiedo se si stia operando su due canali paralleli: Galliani e i suoi nomi arcinoti (e che sfuggono puntualmente, vedi Zielinski) e un "mister X" che sta portando a Milanello gente come Gomez. 

L'ultima è una suggestione... giocatore in ottica porto, voci su Mendes com e possibile compratore... coincidenza?


----------



## Gas (5 Agosto 2016)

Oggi mi sono andato a vedere un paio di video di suoi highlights.
Non mi pare molto dotato tecnicamente, un po' rozzo direi. Segna tantissimi goal di testa nei calci d'angolo, pare che gli piaccia uscire dalla difesa palla al piede (con poco pressing avversario) e adora fare lanci lunghi, belli eh ma nei filmati non c'è un solo lancio lungo fatto da lui che abbia innescato un'azione pericolosa.
I tifosi del Lanus sono dispiaciuti della sua partenza, viene definito come un guerriero e pilastro della difesa. Da sottolineare che il Lanus ha vinto il campionato Argentino quest'anno eh, non una squadra di centro classifica, e lui era titolare in difesa.

Speriamo...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per me è un colpo che certifica la morte della trattativa coi cinesi, troppe notizie in tal senso ormai, è finita, si va avanti col nano e la provincializzazione del Milan..
> 
> Speriamo nella prossima cordata..
> 
> ...



Sono daccordo, Gustavo Gomez è la prova definitiva dellìavvio del progetto ItalMilan


----------



## neversayconte (5 Agosto 2016)

Ma ha passaporto comunitario?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ma ha passaporto comunitario?



Ieri ho sentito che sta facendo le pratiche per ottenerlo, se non sbaglio


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo, Gustavo Gomez è la prova definitiva dellìavvio del progetto ItalMilan



Mai creduto all'italMilan
Comunque ora si parla di cessione imminente..speriamo sia la volta buona


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mai creduto all'italMilan
> Comunque ora si parla di cessione imminente..speriamo sia la volta buona



ahahaha


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> ahahaha



?


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2016)

Altro che sforzo del Brescidente e cacate varie. Se lo si è comprato a titolo definitivo vuol dire che si sta chiudendo coi cinesi


----------



## J&B (5 Agosto 2016)

Peggio dei nostri difensori attuali non puo essere


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2016)

E' arrivato a Milano


----------



## smallball (5 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' arrivato a Milano



vai!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

il primo acquisto dei China...Gustavo è già leggenda


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2016)

è vero , tecnicamente il primo acquisti cinese del nuovo milan . 

Dai si capiva lontano 8km che non era un nome alla Galliani


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è vero , tecnicamente il primo acquisti cinese del nuovo milan .
> 
> Dai si capiva lontano 8km che non era un nome alla Galliani



Fester aveva già opzionato Arbeloa  ....santo dio che infame schifoso....maledetto....ma manca poco grazie a dio alla liberazione definitiva...


----------



## Jonnys (5 Agosto 2016)

Nel comunicato Fininvest si parla di 100 milioni subito per la caparra. Io spero (e in parte credo) che questa cifra venga spesa per intero per rinforzare subito la squadra. I primi 8 milioni sono già stati (ben) spesi. Speriamo bene nei prossimi giorni!! Spero veramente di poter lottare nuovamente per la Champions con Roma e Napoli!!


----------



## kipstar (5 Agosto 2016)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato Fininvest si parla di 100 milioni subito per la caparra. Io spero (e in parte credo) che questa cifra venga spesa per intero per rinforzare subito la squadra. I primi 8 milioni sono già stati (ben) spesi. Speriamo bene nei prossimi giorni!! Spero veramente di poter lottare nuovamente per la Champions con Roma e Napoli!!



quella è la caparra per l'acquisto ... non credo che verrà fatto mercato con quella ....


----------



## Jonnys (5 Agosto 2016)

kipstar ha scritto:


> quella è la caparra per l'acquisto ... non credo che verrà fatto mercato con quella ....



sino a fine anno i proprietari saranno ancora quelli di Fininvest. con altri soldi è tecnicamente impossibile fare mercato. sicuramente nella valutazione della società questi soldi saranno stati tenuti in considerazione


----------



## patriots88 (5 Agosto 2016)

da adesso possiamo fare acquisti con obblighi di riscatto a prezzi anche importanti.


----------



## Aron (5 Agosto 2016)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato Fininvest si parla di 100 milioni subito per la caparra. Io spero (e in parte credo) che questa cifra venga spesa per intero per rinforzare subito la squadra. I primi 8 milioni sono già stati (ben) spesi. Speriamo bene nei prossimi giorni!! Spero veramente di poter lottare nuovamente per la Champions con Roma e Napoli!!



L'unica cosa certa è che ora sono fattibili i prestiti con obbligo di riscatto.
Per acquisti a titolo definitivo dobbiamo stare cauti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Gas ha scritto:


> Oggi mi sono andato a vedere un paio di video di suoi highlights.
> Non mi pare molto dotato tecnicamente, un po' rozzo direi. Segna tantissimi goal di testa nei calci d'angolo, pare che gli piaccia uscire dalla difesa palla al piede (con poco pressing avversario) e adora fare lanci lunghi, belli eh ma nei filmati non c'è un solo lancio lungo fatto da lui che abbia innescato un'azione pericolosa.
> I tifosi del Lanus sono dispiaciuti della sua partenza, viene definito come un guerriero e pilastro della difesa. Da sottolineare che il Lanus ha vinto il campionato Argentino quest'anno eh, non una squadra di centro classifica, e lui era titolare in difesa.
> 
> Speriamo...





Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io conosco il giocatore, però ho chiesto a un amico argentino che vive qui in Spagna. Secondo lui è un ottimo difensore, e da tifoso dei Xeneizes sperava andasse al Boca e mi dice che in Argentina lo davano sicuro partente verso il Porto.
> 
> Ora, facendo alcune considerazioni...
> 
> ...


Abbiamo anche la testimonianza di [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION]


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

*Comunicato ufficiale AC Milan: Un ragazzo serio e con tanta voglia di giocare. E' così che il Milan ha conosciuto e percepito Gustavo Gomez ed è con altrettanta convinzione che il Club vuole dargli il proprio benvenuto.
Nazionale paraguayano, campione argentino in carica con il Club Atletico Lanus, Gustavo Gomez ha firmato un contratto che lo legherà alla nostra Società fino al 30 Giugno 2021.
In bocca al lupo Gustavo!*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Agosto 2016)

*Di Marzio conferma che è extracomunitario, quindi solo uno tra Sosa e Cuadrado può arrivare *


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma che è extracomunitario, quindi solo uno tra Sosa e Cuadrado può arrivare *



È in attesa comunque del passaporto comunitario


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> È in attesa comunque del passaporto comunitario



si ma se hai depositato il contratto come Extra non penso che puoi cambiarlo....mi pare sia così la regola...se qualcuno ha certezze assolute però lo scriva così facciamo chiarezza...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo sia buono.


----------



## kollaps (6 Agosto 2016)

Bisogna dire che nè lui nè Lapadula furono pubblicizzati molto prima del loro acquisto, per questo vi sconsiglio di andare dietro ai giornali perchè i veri colpi quest'anno (sintomo del cambio di modus operandi) si sapranno solamente quando ufficiali.
Come la firma del preliminare, del resto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> È in attesa comunque del passaporto comunitario



Ormai è tesserato come extra e ci resterà per sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ormai è tesserato come extra e ci resterà per sempre



Si si. E' stato tesserato oramai come extra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ormai è tesserato come extra e ci resterà per sempre



Per questa sessione sicuramente


----------

